# Performance shocks?



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

I just purchased some new rims 16x7.5 and tires. I want my ride to handle much better than it does now. What type of shocks should I buy? I was looking at coil overs and a strut bar. Any suggestions as to what type of shocks and springs I should get. I don't want to spend too much as I am a broke Mother f-er. I saw some decent prices on ebay but didn't know about quality. 

On that note I also want to up my HP. What is the best way to do this without spending over 1 grand. All the work I do my self. Should I start with air intake and exhaust? Once I have enough cash flow I am also going to replace my manifold and eventually play with the engine. 

Oh yeah it's a 99 Altima GXE. 

I am open to any suggestions. 
Peace brothers.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

yes start with the intake and exhaust. Thats what i have done to mine, and its a lot quicker than it was stock.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

first things first: decide what you want to do more.

if power, save up and get appropriate mods.
same goes for handling. Just remember that spending the money the first time to get good, quality parts will pay off better in the long run than cheap crap


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

for under a grand i would get the i/h/e the trio is amazing...then work in the suspension by getting some springs...the strut bar from the dealer (unless you have an 00-01) and new struts..left over money could go to adding nitrous or sumthing l8r on...good luck


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

depends, lots of cash, get tiens, otherwise, a good setup is the kyb shocks with ground control coilovers (keep an eye out in the GB section  ) thats if you wanna lower yours cars up to 3" (though not recommended) or go with hyperco springs with agx shocks, also a great combo, but with a little drop. check out the stickies regarding the coilovers, and suspension setup.


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

Thanks fellas, thing I am gonna go with the suspension first. Then I will up my HP's. But first things first, gotta put on these rims (buy tires) and hook up this amp and subs. Peace


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

aaron629 said:


> Thanks fellas, thing I am gonna go with the suspension first. Then I will up my HP's. But first things first, gotta put on these rims (buy tires) and hook up this amp and subs. Peace


shit, i didnt realize it was an alty, then i would get a set of agx's with some lowering springs, i dont really know much about suspension setups for alty's but i'm not sure they make coilovers for them


----------



## aaron629 (May 4, 2005)

himbo said:


> shit, i didnt realize it was an alty, then i would get a set of agx's with some lowering springs, i dont really know much about suspension setups for alty's but i'm not sure they make coilovers for them


I don't think I want coil overs. Somebody said they give a real bouncy ride. I think I am just gonna go with lowering springs and some performance struts or something. 

Still haven't put my rims on. Don't know if they'll fit. I'm taking it to the shop on Fri.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

AGXs aren't available for the altys...

if i remember correctly (used to own a 1st gen alty) tokico blues and GCs were the ideal setup. eibach springs also are good choices (altys dont suffer as bad as sentras travelwise).


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

if you want more horse power, you might need better breaks, and better suspension for cornering. I say, suspensions first. Thats what im going to play around with.


----------

